

World leaders seek answers on US collection of communication data - grey-area
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/10/european-reaction-us-surveillance-revelations

======
colin_jack
"The EU's new proposed data-protection regime makes it clear that companies,
such as US internet firms, providing services to people in Europe would be
bound by the obligations of European law"

Good.

